# What antivirus do you use?



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to have NOD32 but now I use AVG(but Norton came with this computer, which I got rid of).


----------



## Chaaru (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't need any. I have a Mac.


----------



## thepspgamer (Jan 1, 2009)

AVG for me, has never let me down


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2009)

thepspgamer said:
			
		

> AVG for me, has never let me down



QFT, I've been using it for the last 3 years, never had any problems.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 1, 2009)

Tried AVG, but it screwed over my computer, maxing out the processor and the likes. Switched to Avast and have never been happier.


----------



## da_head (Jan 1, 2009)

avast pro. avg was good till 8 came out.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2009)

Avira AntiVir, best AV out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And AV-Comparatives says the same


----------



## Banger (Jan 1, 2009)

I voted other because I wanted to vote: I don't have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it did not happen to be an option.


----------



## mason_emu (Jan 1, 2009)

AVG.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 1, 2009)

I chose not to have one.
I'm running XP sp3 and prettu much I know what I'm doing so why bother with something that is going to slow down the start up of the system and limit its performance ?
I use a good firewall yes ( COMODO, and it's free) and I browse the net with Firefox with added noscript and adblock plus.
I couldn't feel safer.
Of course I don't go around downloading dubious roms or fake txt files with hidden extensions like .pdf or .exe from unknown sources off porn sites for example, that would be outright stupid.
It's been four years since I decided not to have an antivirus on my PC, and I never had a problem, not even once.
I even run a couple of malware and spyware tests every now and then ( before somebody could claim that for sure I have viruses I'm not aware of ), and I've always come out clean.
Am I smarter then the average PC user ?


----------



## legendofphil (Jan 1, 2009)

MiniMoose64 said:
			
		

> I don't need any. I have a Mac.



That's made my day. Keep telling yourself that, you do know the first virus was on an Apple.

My AV is Bitdefender, I bought 3 licenses for a year. One for my desktop, laptop and server.
The version I have includes a Firewall as well, good price.


----------



## tpformbh (Jan 1, 2009)

ARM73 said:
			
		

> I chose not to have one.
> I'm running XP sp3 and prettu much I know what I'm doing so why bother with something that is going to slow down the start up of the system and limit its performance ?
> I use a good firewall yes ( COMODO, and it's free) and I browse the net with Firefox with added noscript and adblock plus.
> I couldn't feel safer.
> ...



I went without for years but now have symantec corporate - doesn't slow hte system down like norton does.

Always thought the same as you about being careful, but when you do get them, it seems to be through things like IE exploits rather than specific viruses, i've swapped to firefox but sometimes you can be affected.


----------



## reimu (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I went without for years but now have symantec corporate - doesn't slow the system down like norton does.



Agreed. As long as it is set up properly it works great.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

linux?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 8, 2009)

avg


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 9, 2009)

nod32 for me.


----------



## Seven (Jan 9, 2009)

NOD32. I tried to use Kaspersky, but it kept biting me back in the ass.


----------



## science (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't use one because I am on a Mac!

But for my Windows PC, I have Avast!


----------



## GexX2 (Jan 9, 2009)

NOD32.


----------



## Arno (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh how I hate McAfee... SOOO ANNOYING! And Norton is... kind of like a strangler fig. It wraps around your computer then KILLS IT!


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Avast!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2009)

Norton Internet Security 2009, fastest, most efficient, and least performance-eating.


----------



## djgarf (Jan 11, 2009)

dont use anti virus anymore,as long as you know wot ur doing its a unnecessary resource hog


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2009)

I use ESET NOD32 

My computer came with Nortan shit, Uninstalled it the moment I switched on the conputer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				MiniMoose64 said:
			
		

> I don't need any. I have a Mac.



HAH! You got to be joking me. There was a report back a while ago saying os x/macs can get viruses.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaspersky 2009, i used to have avg but that was a memory hog and wouldn't never update properly (unless i upgraded to the premium version) Kaspersky is ok, but i seem to have problem with it reducing my internet connection so i have turned it off for now.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jan 11, 2009)

I use AVG to my Win XP and Vista but for my Mac I don't use nothing xD
I know that Kaspersky and Nod32 are good (I've tried them myself) but they use too much RAM which slows very much my XP. But since I've never got a single virus I'm ok with AVG


----------



## enarky (Jan 11, 2009)

Why is there a sad smiley after "I don't have one"? There should be


----------



## CyberFish (Jan 11, 2009)

Avast


----------



## playallday (Jan 19, 2009)

afif95 said:
			
		

> Norton Internet Security 2009, fastest, most efficient, and least performance-eating.


Very true!  Norton 2009 is *WAY* better then Norton 2008.

EDIT: Also, I want to point out that I don't pay for Norton, I get it for free from my ISP.


----------



## iritegood (Jan 19, 2009)

ESET has become more mainstream and resource-hoggy than it's previous versions, but that's because of all the critiques on it's 'non-userfriendly interface'.
Everyone using Norton should turn in their internet badge and delete their GBAtemp account.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 19, 2009)

I use AVG, although it does slow everything down when I'm doing a scan.


----------



## Kbs (Jan 19, 2009)

AVG but I also use Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware which I find is good to use after scanning with AVG.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't have one, and I don't have a sad face, trust me. I've tried using AVG, Avira and NOD32, but I found them to be unnecessary. They slow down my system and I've never, ever got a virus without them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do use SuperAntiSpyware to get rid of tracking cookies and the like, BTW.


----------



## qlum (Jan 20, 2009)

nod32 (pirated version) when i looked at test it came out best so i downloaded it


----------



## Midna (Jan 21, 2009)

A mac.


----------



## geedub (Jan 21, 2009)

Nod32 here , oh and i like SUPERAntiSpyware aswell !


----------



## Sstew (Jan 21, 2009)

My Mac keeps me safe.

*and yes, while they can get viruses its extremely rare"


----------



## Nuke85 (Jan 22, 2009)

None, don't download anything stupid and you won't have problems ;P


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 22, 2009)

I use NOD32 but I don't really need it, only time I got anything worse than a few "tracker cookies" was a long time ago when I was dumb enough to download and run an exe from some random serial site.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 22, 2009)

I use nothing, and have been using nothing for a good year now I think.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Jan 22, 2009)

Normally I use nothing but I had a years free license of antivir, now i'm using nod32.

I've tried AVG in the past but its screwed me over, first it somehow managed to kill a drive, 2nd it managed to cannibalise windows. As much as people like to tote it as free, IMO its garbage, I tell people to get the free version of antivir now or pay for nod32/antivir, far superior protection, both come on top of benchmarks with antivir having more false detects than nod32.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Trend Micro internet security.


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Jan 27, 2009)

Zone Alarm Security Suite.


----------



## maduin (Jan 27, 2009)

nothing, I'm smart enough to avoid viruses


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol I don't have one =)
I can't afford one.


----------



## mewcuss (Feb 3, 2009)

I use AVG. 

I tried a few others like Norton and McAfee and Zone Alarm but they seemed to mess about with my system too much.
I read a few microsoft articles on spyware & viruses and they named AVG and Spybot as decent tools to use against malicious threats. I was already using AVG and Spybot (wasn't ecstatic about either but they do the job) and decided to keep hold of them due to the recommendation.
AVG isn't too bad, it does grind my old laptop to a halt whilst it's scanning, but I pick a time that's conveinient.


----------



## xist (Feb 3, 2009)

Just bought the Avira Premium Suite based on Antivir's supreme performance.


----------



## Raestloz (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 Max Settings FTW!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 3, 2009)

NOD32. Lightweight and kicks ass.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

At the moment I am using Kaspersky Internet Security.
No extra firewall or any other softwares installed.
No issues till now.


----------



## goodboy735 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use a combo of Avira AntiVir Personal, ClamWin, and ThreatFire (all free).


And Macs can get viruses, it's just that they are not targeted.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 3, 2009)

Currently I have avast, but somehow, that stupid autostart virus managed to go trough (from some USB or something), and avast can't detect it, however, I'm planning on getting nod32!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't need one, I use GNU/Linux


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Feb 12, 2009)

I


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 16, 2009)

Have McAfee but use ubuntu for XXX


----------



## wzeroc (Feb 16, 2009)

Avira has yet to let me down.


----------



## mrtankjump (Feb 16, 2009)

I work at Geeksquad, so I get to see a lot of different people coming in with viruses, with a variety of anti-virus software installed among them. We sell 4 different anti-virus software, but most of the time people walk out with the cheapest one(Webroot Spysweeper with Antivirus). I might see more people come back in with a malware infection with Webroot SS w/AV because we sell more, or because it just sucks, I can't tell, but what I can tell is that I've never seen anyone come back in with Kaspersky. I use Avast! because it's free, but Kaspersky really seems to shine at protection. Many of the other infected computers had McAfee and AVG, so those are also low rated in my book.


----------



## Rigle (Feb 17, 2009)

Nod 32 ^^


----------



## aphirst (Feb 17, 2009)

Arch Linux, so none. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just for the hell of it, @phoenixtaku: avast! and AVG are free for personal use.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I also used to have NOD32 for a month or two but now I use AVG and a long time AVG user.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 17, 2009)

mrtankjump said:
			
		

> , but Kaspersky really seems to shine at protection.



shine at protection? or shine your commission?


----------



## upbumpo190 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've always lived without one, and just looking left and right before crossing the roads of the internet, I never got one. My uncle sent me one, so I said, what the heck, and forever since I've been using it (mcafee).


~ Chris


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 28, 2009)

None, and will never get one.


----------



## X D D X (Mar 2, 2009)

I have Norton 360, it's pretty good.


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 4, 2009)

i use endpoint.
not really well known, it's a business antivirus from symantec.
altough it's an antivirus you should pay for, it requires no license key/activation.

where i live the most popular antivirus programs are norton(paid) and AVG(free)
it was quite funny when avg got a little bug and started deleting system files.
suddenly the norton antivirus sales, and incoming computer repairs at work went up a lot.(10 PC's a day that gave a missing file error on boot)

X D D X:yes 360 is good, but i think it's also the biggest resource hogs among all norton versions with all the backup/encryption software etc. running along with it.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 4, 2009)

When it comes to internet security, you could say I wear a tin foil hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use avast! Antivirus because I'm too much of a cheapskate to buy an antivirus, and avast! picks up what AVG can't even detect. Pair it up with PC Tools Firewall Plus and you're set.


----------



## Advi (Mar 4, 2009)

Norton fails


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is called Ubuntu.


----------



## Midna (Apr 13, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> I use ESET NOD32
> 
> My computer came with Nortan shit, Uninstalled it the moment I switched on the conputer
> 
> ...


But you see, there have been about 10 security updates since that virus came out, thus ending it's vary short life. Nowadays there are no viruses for mac. Even if one turns up, Apple will just update again. We and Linux pwn all of you.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 13, 2009)

well, OSX _is just_ BSD with a fancy interface


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Apr 13, 2009)

I use Sophos not available as a retail product but got free home license for every business license purchased.  Excellent product and British.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 13, 2009)

no antivirus. just common sense.


----------

